# Bismark python



## SteveNT (Jan 9, 2013)

Lonqui told me about this fabulous python from the Bismark Islands, PNG.
What a ripper snake. He says mostly their colours fade as they age but some specimens retain their colour.

View attachment 276935
View attachment 276936
View attachment 276937


It is the only member of its genus and is described as "fossorial" i.e. a burrower. Really reminds me of Aspidites. I wonder if there is some connection.


----------



## reb01 (Jan 9, 2013)

The 1st one is unbelievable..i can see why you think it looks like a Aspidities..defiantly got the BHP face look...


----------



## Shotta (Jan 9, 2013)

wow that is an awesome looking snake!
thanks for sharing


----------



## damian83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the right hand red one that's stunning


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 9, 2013)

reb01 said:


> The 1st one is unbelievable..i can see why you think it looks like a Aspidities..defiantly got the BHP face look...



The scalation is the same too. Just added the Bismark Islands to my places to go list


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 9, 2013)

What an awesome snake! I want ten!


----------



## congo_python (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice colours and variation in pattern.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't know about the yellow one but the orange ones loose a lot of colour as the reach adullt's and look mucky in comparison to youngsters. They only reach about 5 feet but tend to burrow a fair bit.


Kindest regards


----------



## K3nny (Jan 9, 2013)

Do they vary in patterns between specimens as well? the 2nd pic shows a banded snake while the 3rd sort of reminds me of a coastal jag pattern. Or are pattern changes part of the discoloration they experience in adulthood?

edit: just googled and saw adult photos, some go all black so i'm guessing the latter
_Bothrochilus boa_ or so the article states
And it also says that they are well established in captivity, oddly in all my years growing up and living in Indonesia I've yet to see these in the trade, common locals being sold tend to be burms, retics, blood pythons and candoias (+ several oddball ones i don't particularly recall), so perhaps most are exported out i guess?


----------



## Ryderthefrog (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that is amazing.


----------

